# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Βλάβη: Πλακέτα Γκαραζόπορτας

## jim clarinetist

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Γνωρίζει κάποιος ηλεκτρονικό στα βόρεια προάστια της Αθήνας (Μελίσσια, Βρηλίσσια, Μαρούσι) μήπως φτιάξει την πλακέτα της γκαραζόπορτας. Ενώ λειτουργούσε κανονικά, τώρα μόνο κλείνει και επίσης δεν δέχεται προγραματισμό χρόνου λειτουργίας (μέχρι να κλείσει εντελώς δλ η πόρτα).
Ρώτησα και μου ζήτησαν 60€ για άλλη πλακέτα σύν οτι θα χρειαστεί και άλλα χειριστήρια γιατί θα είναι στα 433 Mhz (άν θυμάμαι καλά) και τα παλιά δεν θα λειτουργούν. Δεν έχω τη δυνατότητα για αυτό το έξοδο που θα είναι τελικά 100+ ευρώ, οπότε αν δεν φτιαχτεί, θα ξανανοίγει με το χεράκι...χαχα.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους!!

Υ.Γ. Η πλακέτα είναι η παρακάτω


IMG_2338.jpg
IMG_2339.jpg

----------


## p270

η γκαραζοπορτα εχει αισθητήρα ( φωτοκύτταρο :Wink:  αν ναι ίσως το προβλημα ειναι εκεί

----------


## jim clarinetist

Έιναι μονόφιλλη πόρτα ανοιγόμενη με μπράτσο και δεν έχει φωτοκύτταρο. Μόνο τρία καλώδια απο το μοτέρ είναι συνδεμένα στην πλακέτα και το ρεύμα εννοείται.
Παναγιώτη, εσύ επισκευάζεις? Είδα είσαι καλλιθέα?

----------


## p270

IMG_2339.jpgoxi Δημητρη με γκαραζοπορτες και τα ηλεκτρονικα τους δεν εχω ασχοληθει ποτε απλα εχω φτιαξει συρομενη που τελικα το προβλημα ηταν στο φωτοκυτταρο οποτε ειπα μηπως και ηταν τετοια

στην δευτερη φωτο εκει στο ολοκληρωμενο το pic στα αριστερα υπαρχει ενα υλικο που δεν φαινεται καλα μοιαζει με αρπαγμενο ειναι οκ η οχι

----------

jim clarinetist (08-08-18)

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Αναζήτησε  και  εδώ. Είναι  κατασκευαστής  πλακετών  για γκαραζόπορτες.

http://www.autotech.gr/index.php/el/

----------

jim clarinetist (08-08-18)

----------


## jim clarinetist

> IMG_2339.jpg
> στην δευτερη φωτο εκει στο ολοκληρωμενο το pic στα αριστερα υπαρχει ενα υλικο που δεν φαινεται καλα μοιαζει με αρπαγμενο ειναι οκ η οχι


Παναγιώτη, ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Θα το κοιτάξω αυτό που λες αν είναι αρπαγμένο.

----------


## chipakos-original

Βλέπω επάνω στην πλακέτα τρία ρελέ και είναι και τα τρία διαφορετικά. Μήπως κάποτε είχε πάθει βλάβη στο κλείσιμο αντικαταστάθηκε κάποιο ρελέ και τώρα ήρθε η ώρα να αντικατασταθεί ο ρελές του ανοίγματος??

----------


## Panoss

Ναι έλεγξε τα ρελέ (και τα 3) και πες τι βρήκες. Και το smd στην πίσω πλευρά που σου επισημάνανε.

----------


## jim clarinetist

> Ναι έλεγξε τα ρελέ (και τα 3) και πες τι βρήκες. Και το smd στην πίσω πλευρά που σου επισημάνανε.


Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός και δεν έχω τα εργαλεία καν για να μετρήσω ρελέ και smd αλλά ούτε και ξέρω πως. Γιαυτό και ρώτησα πιο πρίν αν υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί να δει την πλακετα με το αζημίωτο. Εσύ όμως, ενώ μου έστειλες μήνυμα οτι μπορείς να το δεις μετά ούτε καν απάντησες στο τηλέφωνο που μου έδωσες, αλήθεια δεν ξέρω γιατί. Το λέω γιατί απάντησα αρνητικά σε δυο άλλους κυρίους όταν προσφέρθηκαν λόγω του  οτι το κανόνισα μαζί σου, αλλά τελικά έμεινα μπουκάλα που λένε.
Λυπάμαι...

----------


## Panoss

Δημήτρη κάποια παρεξήγηση έγινε, δεν είδα να με πήρες και νόμιζα ότι το έλυσες.
Πάρε με και τώρα αν θες.

EDIT: (οκ τώρα το κοίταξα και όντως έχεις δίκιο με είχες πάρει, δεν το 'χα δει, σόρι, πάρε με)

----------


## jim clarinetist

Τελικά, αφού λύθηκε η παρεξήγηση και ήρθε ο Παναγιώτης, ρίξαμε μια ματιά στα τρία ρελέ που έχει η πλακέτα, απο τα οποία τα δύο έδειχναν να λειτουργούν κανονικά.
Το τρίτο επίσης φαινόταν να λειτουργεί, αλλά επειδή είχε 2 διακόπτες (8 ποδαράκια δλδ) δεν είμασταν σίγουροι πως δουλεύει σωστά. Η πρόταση του ήταν να το αλλάξω όπως επίσης και τους τέσσερις πυκνωτές που υπάρχουν στην πλακέτα. Αφού έφυγε λοιπόν μου καρφώθηκε και έκανα μια μέτρηση στη έξοδο για το μοτέρ και έδινε κανονικά ρεύμα όταν έπαιρνε εντολή απο το τηλεχειριστήριο. Αφού λοιπόν είχα κάνει έλεγχο στα καλώδια μέχρι το μοτέρ σε προηγούμενη μέρα και ήταν εντάξει, αποφάσισα να ανοίξω  και το μπράτσο για να είμαι 100% σίγουρος οτι δεν παίζει κάτι εκεί. Βρήκα όμως τον ένοχο, το ένα καλώδιο του διακόπτη του στόπ, ήταν σχεδόν κομμένο. Όπως το είχε κλείσει πρίν χρόνια ο μάστορας που το πήγα να το ελένξει, δεν πέρασε τα καλώδια απο εκεί που έπρεπε και στο ένα συνέβει αυτό. Τώρα πως δούλευε τέσσερα χρόνια με κομμένο καλώδιο, δεν ξέρω. Πάντως, αφού το σύνδεσα και το μόνωσα με θερμοσυστελόμενο, το έβαλα στη θέση του και βουαλά, η γκαραζόπορτα δουλεύει μια χαρά ξανα!!!
Τέλος καλό όλα καλά!
Ευχαριστώ τον Παναγιώτη για τη βοήθεια του, όπως επίσης και όποιον ακόμη προσφέρθηκε!!!

----------


## Panoss

Ωραίος Δημήτρη, μια χαρά! (είδες που πήγες να βγάλεις με το ζόρι 'ένοχη' την πλακέτα; Αθώα ήταν η καημένη  :Biggrin: )

----------

